# Cruel betta tank!!!



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I was looking online for tank dividers for my 20 gallon when i saw this! It is supposed to house THREE bettas in this small little tank! Even if it is divided there is no room for a good heater or filter AND no room for any decor! I just cant stand it when i see something like this up for sale.:evil:
here it is: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18525/si1379925/cl0/leestriplexdecobettaaquarium


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh another cruel tank! Its not even 1 gallon!!!http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18525/si4338910/cl0/bettabowlsilver


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Sadly, stuff like that is all over the place. 

The best way to combat it is to help educate people about the needs of their pet bettas. Often when a person first purchases a betta they don't know any better. They are told, or see, that these things are made for bettas so they assume that the containers are ok. 

My daughter-in-law fell in that trap when she purchased her first fish - a betta - from Wal-Mart. She got a little bowl the sales person told her was "perfect". The poor little guy did nothing buy lay on the bottom looking dead. "Grandma" (me) came to his rescue & gave her a 4 gal. tank, heater & filter and explained how he needed to be treated like any other tropical fish with good equipment & tank cleanings. Believe me, he was like a whole different fish in that tank and had a long (over a year & I consider that a long life for a Wal-Mart betta) and happy life. 

If we could educate people to the actual needs of bettas, people would not purchase those tiny death traps & companies would stop making them. 

I should clarify - my daughter-in-law had the betta for over a year so I have no idea what his actual age was. She had such a positive experience with the betta, though, she is now the proud owner of a 38 gal. community tank that has been up & running for about a year now.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

P.S. The bowl ended up with some colored glass marbles in it as a decorator item - which is what it should have been in the first place!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, those are horrible. My hubby's friends got a betta and put it in a tiny bowl that was way less than a gallon and it was filled to the top without a lid. They found it on the floor and wondered how it jumped out.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

I can see that being used as a breeder trap or a breeder useing it to take better pics but that's it


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

That's so sad :[ I see people at pet stores all the time take a betta home with one of those stupid little "cute" betta kits....(Sigh)


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

RANT TIME:
I know i hate those stupid little bowls that hold what? 1/4 gallon of water and they call them PERFECT for your betta! I was looking at the betttas at my LFS and the guy actually pointed out the super small bowls that were the same size or smaller than the cups and said that they were ok for a betta!Honestly what makes the betta any different from other fish you can keep as a pet! Just because they can live by themselves does NOT mean whatsoever that the fish is ok in a tank less than a gallon period. And i was looking at youtube last night and i saw a new trend... HANGING FISH TANKS! Basically its a picture frame with a fish tank inside and the tank itself is only about 4 1/2 inches thick. Fish are not novelty items people! They are living creatures like cats,dogs,horses you name it! Treat them as such! Man that was a lot of typing.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the review that im thinknning about posting and it gets 1 out of 5 stars which is the lowest you can give.

To be honest i have not purchased this tank but i have a good reason for it. This tank is not large enough to properly house a betta. Although this is a nice display and can be used as a temporary quarantine if necessary this tank is not ok to use as a permanent home.A betta needs at least 1 gallon of water to stay healthy and live longer than a week or two as well as a heater. In short bettas ,though beautiful, are not merely a a decoration they are a living creature and a great pet.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

> Oh my gosh another cruel tank! Its not even 1 gallon!!!http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS...ettabowlsilver


 I am so embarrest. . . My first betta, Betty, lived in that. He looked so happy! he was fed the proper diet and cleaned his tank every week! he live for 5 years never got sick once . but now I know. Akrin is in a 1G and is going to be put is a 3G vase with a live plant, heater, and filter.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I'm guilty, the first 'tank' I bought was a 1/2 gallon starter kit. Glad I came home and found this forum and within a week I bought a 5 gallon with a heater and eventually a sponge filter. I should have read before buying but took my 3yr old to a pet store and said he could pick any fish he wanted...glad I'm better educated now.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww that's okay. My first betta was in a half gallon, only live 2 weeks (I wondered why) and then when I had Venus he was in a half gallon for a few months, then I bought his 3 gallon.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

We're going on two months now and he's doing well. He hasn't blown a bubble nest since getting him a filter though...and rarely flares anymore unless I bring out a mirror. He used to flare at me regularly like he hated me or something


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bump...
So what do you guys think of the review. Should i post it?


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Post a review but if you do it in a non-aggressive way, people who are interested in the betta tank will be more inclined to listen and learn rather than be put on the defensive. You can explain how while this size tank is often considered as a first option, bettas live longest and healthiest in at least a one gallon. Possibly even link to information or another, more suitable tank. Then the potential buyer will have an idea of what to look for at his LFS or online. Like you said, most people don't know and need to be educated. =)


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Where did you find a 3 gal. vase?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i've been blocked from viewing the link?????? why's that??


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

you act as if this is something new. people make crappyy products for nearly everything you can imagine. don't support it by not buying it. I don't really see the need to make a thread about it here, seeing as people here already know not to house a betta in a tank that small.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

actually we don't have those tanks here.wonder why people do it and why people buy it.duh.... they don't know it wrong. thats what this thread is for.so don't say it's useless!! coz some new people who for the first time have started to keep beta actually was duped into buying one of those tanks from them because they din't know it was wrong to do so.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Were did I find a 3 gal vase? oh I bought it a johans I a Bought the heater and live plant at petsmart and I built the filter, for cheap to


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

We don't have that store here.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

My friend got two of the second one. Had a female in one and a male in the other. The female died, and she got a new teeny tiny one. His fins started curling and she didn't know why. I kept telling her it was the small tank. She upgraded to a 1.5 gallon. But she put both Bettas in it. I gave her my 2.5 gallon and she gave me her 1 gallon. I don't know why she just didn't use that one.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

see people still do it out of ignorance!!!!! poor fish


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

Most people annoy me when they go around whining about how cruel Betta tanks are but for once I agree. That tank is too small to even hold one not even to mention three


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey I looked in to that Betta tank. It is only a showcase. So they can flare their fins and Photographers may take quality pictures of them without them moving so much. This tank is not meant for a everyday home.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

The girl who works at a local pet store here had 8 bettas, each in a vase, no filter. :S


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

You don't have to have a filter with every Betta tank/bowl/aquarium


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

true but still a vase have little surface area and thus less oxygen.although a beta can take in oxygen from air i just don't like the idea of it.maybe my betas use to be pampered but why not??? just imaging this.we have a lot of air around us and what if it dint contain oxygen and we need to breath out of an oxygen tank even when we sleep???? isn't that stressful????


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

True, that is probably why Kritter Keepers are suggested.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Jakr959 said:


> I am so embarrest. . . My first betta, Betty, lived in that. He looked so happy! he was fed the proper diet and cleaned his tank every week! he live for 5 years never got sick once . but now I know. Akrin is in a 1G and is going to be put is a 3G vase with a live plant, heater, and filter.


That's okay. My first betta lived in this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753118 for quite a while (1-1/2 years) before having about 1/3 of a ten gallon tank. And he's the one who's lived the longest of all my bettas


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Did anyone read about the first one?

"It features three independent compartments that safely separate your bettas while their close proximity prompts them to intensify their colors, spread their fins and flair their gills for a delightful and colorful display."

That's messed up......


Oh, and I actually know people who put fish in tiny containers because they just don't care. My ex's family for example... 5 neon tetras, 5 mollies, 2 oto cats, and 3 danios in a 5 gallon tank. I told them it was wrong. They just didn't care, it was for the 6 year old, and she wanted those fish, so she got them. I told them that the fish would die, and they said they could just buy new ones, WTH?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

A Canadian breeder I contacted about shipping said that I can have all kinds of fish added to my 5 gallon with my male Betta and that if I wanted to purchase the Betta I was interested in he would be find in a 1/2 gallon container :/ Glad I know better.

So ya, not ordering from him.


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

Sadly I made the same sad mistake with the lil glass bowls when I first started off. Then I joined forums and learned proper care. I really hate this one in particular!!
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Penn-Plax-Betta-Bow-Front-Double-Tank-Kit-1-ct/10450861
It's horrible enough for a betta even though it's labeled for the use of one. As if that's not bad enough,I watched two teenage girls get this set up,rocks,water conditioner,and 2-3 baby comet goldfish and walmart sold it all to her. I was so beyond peeved! Goldfish get huge,need oxygen,and create alot of waste!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Sinamongal said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Penn-Plax-Betta-Bow-Front-Double-Tank-Kit-1-ct/10450861


It also leaks, badly after a month or two of use.


----------



## reptileboy (Jun 23, 2010)

i feel horrible seeing that stuff. my first betta joey lived in a tank that was maybe 1/4 a gallon. then i got a female and divided it in half. they appeared happy but i didnt know they hated it. both bettas had barley enough room to make a 360 degree circle.:evil:


----------



## reptileboy (Jun 23, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> Did anyone read about the first one?
> 
> "It features three independent compartments that safely separate your bettas while their close proximity prompts them to intensify their colors, spread their fins and flair their gills for a delightful and colorful display."
> 
> ...




i agree people don't seem to care because "they're just fish". ok, so its a fish, it still has needs and desires. i read that they can even get depressed.


----------



## reptileboy (Jun 23, 2010)

Sinamongal said:


> Sadly I made the same sad mistake with the lil glass bowls when I first started off. Then I joined forums and learned proper care. I really hate this one in particular!!
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Penn-Plax-Betta-Bow-Front-Double-Tank-Kit-1-ct/10450861
> It's horrible enough for a betta even though it's labeled for the use of one. As if that's not bad enough,I watched two teenage girls get this set up,rocks,water conditioner,and 2-3 baby comet goldfish and walmart sold it all to her. I was so beyond peeved! Goldfish get huge,need oxygen,and create alot of waste!




thats the same exact tank i used for my first two bettas when i was a kid. i feel like crap for doing that.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the whole flaring up stuff to exercise the fins is bull crap.. the fish get bored and tired after a while.you'll end up with a fish hat fins get stuck together.always give the fish exercise a few minutes at a time and let it rest i between especially if your tank doesnt have O2


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel so guilty! I have my first betta right now and she lived in a little 1/2 gallon silver bowl showed above. I just got her a 2 gallon today and I am waiting for the bubbler to kind of circulate the conditioner right now. Sooo excited! I will never again support those cruel bowls. Maybe for hospital tanks, but not full-time living. Bettas need over a gallon to "thrive" not just "survive".


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

Maryrox247 said:


> I was looking online for tank dividers for my 20 gallon when i saw this! It is supposed to house THREE bettas in this small little tank! Even if it is divided there is no room for a good heater or filter AND no room for any decor! I just cant stand it when i see something like this up for sale.:evil:
> here it is: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18525/si1379925/cl0/leestriplexdecobettaaquarium


Thats what my current spilt tank is suppose to look like but split in 4!!! 
realllly wanna punch the people who come up with these plans!


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

there are bowls that you could use. I have seen a 1.8 gallon bowl kit that actually comes with a filter and you could probably fit a heater in there. I have actually seen one on display.


----------

